# Kaley Cuocos Schönheits-OPs



## stuftuf (18 Nov. 2016)

meine süße Penny hat etwas nachgeholfen 

Kaley Cuoco: "Big Bang Theory"-Star über ihre Schönheits-OPs - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Spezi30 (18 Nov. 2016)

traurig sowas..


----------



## Voyeurfriend (18 Nov. 2016)

Ich finde, wir sollten das nicht moralisieren. Ist doch toll, dass Kaley offen dazu steht. Und sie ist nicht die einzige:

Nandini Mitra:

Kaley und Nandini sind zwei wunderschöne Frauen. Und wenn sie ihrer Schönheit ein bisschen nachgeholfen haben - sei's drum... Schon seit der Antike haben Frauen immer wieder Wege gesucht, mit kleineren oder gröseren Massnahmen, die Schönheit zu unterstreichen oder zu erhalten.


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2016)

solange sie nicht "künstlich" aussieht ist alles ok


----------



## Max100 (18 Nov. 2016)

Punisher schrieb:


> solange sie nicht "künstlich" aussieht ist alles ok



Der Meinung bin auch ich.


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Nov. 2016)

Ich sag mal so, jeder der Big Bang Theory schaut, hat das doch schon gemerkt. Gerade bei ihren Brüsten fällt das auf.

Die Tage kam im TV ein Bericht über Schönheits-OPs und ich finde ja das Erschreckende daran ist, dass sowas ja mittlerweile fast wie ein Trendsport ist. Können denn die Leute nicht in Würde altern?

Wenn es Medizinisch notwendig ist find ich es ja absolut ok, aber nur weil einem was nicht gefällt sich unters Messer zu legen find ich einfach total bekloppt. Und man sieht ja oft genug wie es auch schief gehen kann. Siehe "Hängelied" Paris Hilton


----------



## gerdmueller (18 Nov. 2016)

Danke für den Bericht. Ich finde gut, dass sie so offen darüber spricht.So lange se nicht übertreibt und sich dabei verunstaltet, finde ich es sogar ok.


----------



## Tittelelli (18 Nov. 2016)

aber geholfen hat es auch nicht


----------



## Skype (19 Nov. 2016)

Alle die sagen sie machen es für sich selber lügen und machen es für andere.
Ich selber hab nen paar Baustellen als Mann. Aber ich bin so wie bin, und so müssen mich andere halt auch nehmen. Ich sag ja auch nicht immer wenn ich ne dicke Frau sehe. Lass dir Fettabsaugen damit ich dich ansehen kann xD


----------

